# Series 4 size 40mm vs 44mm?



## iberfoptic

Hi guy's,

Having owned the 42 series 3 I was just wondering what most people feel would be the best size to purchase with the series 4? I have a 7 inch wrist if that helps.

I would also be interested in what other members would purchase?

Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WSN7

40 mm. 44 mm would be really large. Fellow 7 inch wrist individual here.


----------



## ronalddheld

44 mm might fit less well but I need the larger display.


----------



## BarracksSi

Try it on.

You have 14 days to return it, too.

(adding on)

I wear a 42mm S2 with the size M band, usually on the second-largest hole. Maybe that makes my wrist about 175-180mm, but I never measured.

I considered the 38, but my wife thought the 42 looked better (they both fit fine) and the text is inherently bigger.

The S4 40 has a bigger screen than my S2, though. But the new 8-complication face has some tiny complications... but their font size probably isn’t any smaller than the ones I use now.

I’ll probably prefer the 40. We’ll see later.


----------



## Palmettoman

I've got the S3 42 now and would get the 44 if I decide to upgrade. 7 1/4" wrist here. My wife currently wears the S3 38 daily.

I really don't think it will be that noticeable.


----------



## Fer Guzman

I just ordered the 40 because 1) it has about the same screen size as the 42 and 2) I don’t really need a bigger screen since all I do is text, directions, workout, steps, and time sunset/rise.

I also prefer smaller watches.

In the past I’ve ordered the edition but they discontinued it and since I’ll probably switch every year seems aluminum is most sensible choice.


----------



## DougFNJ

I thought initially the natural progression would be 38 to 40, and 42 to 44. But it sounds like the 40 may be the solution for those that were seeking something in the middle. 

I always wear larger sized watches.....ordered the 44 Space Black


----------



## utzelu

I am pretty sure 44 mm would look great on my wrist. Currently I wear a 42 mm S3 and there is plenty of space on my wrist for a bigger watch. 1 mm extra on each side wouldn't be noticeable. My wrist is 17 mm (6.7").


----------



## Fer Guzman

the 40 is very comfortable, no regrets


----------



## ronalddheld

I briefly looked at the S4 in the Apple store. I thought that the 44 mm would be wearable, bit did not try it on.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> I briefly looked at the S4 in the Apple store. I thought that the 44 mm would be wearable, bit did not try it on.


That's like, "I did not inhale." C'mon, bruh, go back and whip it on.


----------



## B79

Tried both on yesterday. 
I have 6.5 inch wrists and the wife thought the 44 looked best. 
I have an aversion to 44mm normally (obviously- 6.5 inch wrists) but as there are no protruding lugs, it doesn’t wear traditionally that big. I agree with the wife but I just can’t move past the 44 idea.


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> That's like, "I did not inhale." C'mon, bruh, go back and whip it on.


Tomorrow if I have enough time after the VZW store.


----------



## Jazzie01

44mm


----------



## DougFNJ

Just to throw this out there that may help with decisions...... If you have a lot of straps, they are fully compatible with their predecessors. Also the cases are not that much larger than their predecessors either. The display is what makes the biggest difference.


----------



## BarracksSi

About straps --

It might depend on the manufacturer. I got an email from Juuk yesterday, saying that their custom metal bracelets might not fit properly. They're working on a fix for their existing customers (their aluminum bracelets should have new end links ready in a few months; for their steel bracelets, they're halfway thru changing factories, so a steel update is TBD), but whatever was slightly altered in the tolerances in the Series 4 slot was enough to affect Juuk's design.

https://www.juukdesign.com/single-post/2018/09/22/Our-metal-bands-DO-NOT-fit-Series-4


----------



## ronalddheld

I tried on the 44 mm on a Velcro strap. Did not seem that large, but I could not access comfort over a couple of minutes.


----------



## BarracksSi

Tried on both a 40 and a 44 today. The 40 fit fine (my wrist is right at the limit of the S/M Sport band for it), and so did the 44. I swapped my 42's S/M onto the 44, and the same peg hole I normally use worked fine, too.

I almost prefer how the 40 fit. The 44 goes near the sides of my wrist, and I'd never get an AW bigger than that.

HOWEVER...

Although you can use your existing straps, don't forget that they also correspond to their relative case sizes. Just like before, a strap made for the 42 will stick out of the ends of the slot on the 40 by a couple millimeters (even though it latches securely); and a strap made for the old 38 will fit the new 44 with some empty space at the ends of the slot.

The gold PVD seems like it's more reddish than my Rado (which is also gold PVD), but I didn't bring the Rado today to compare. Maybe another day.

I brought my SKX009 to give a size reference, though. In the pic with all three, the Series 4 is in the middle.

The S4 I tried was equipped with the mesh loop. The mixed white-and-black Sport band is mine.


----------



## iberfoptic

Sorry for the poor quality image! This is the 40mm do you feel it's a good size or would you push it to the 44mm?

Thanks

A

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

iberfoptic said:


> Sorry for the poor quality image! This is the 40mm do you feel it's a good size or would you push it to the 44mm?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> A
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good to me. You have room to go to 44, I'd say, but the 40 doesn't look small, either. Can you read the complications ok?


----------



## Fer Guzman

I think the 40 is a perfect size


----------



## clintfca

The Apple Store app shows a representation on the screen to let you see how big 40 and 44mm look. When I put the phone on my wrist the 44mm looked huge (6.5” wrist here). I finally got to see them in the store the other day and the 44mm was barely larger than my 42mm Series 2. The app representation is really off in case others are basing their decision only off that app. Definitely go to a store and try them on if you can.

44mm black SS ordered.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenKing

40mm, small is sexy


----------



## powerband

I was convinced I’d buy the 44mm but when I tried both on, the small looks a lot better on my 6.5-inch wrist. I didn’t want to look like I was wearing my iPhone X.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edhchoe

My wrist: 6.2"
I started with 42mm AW3. Went to 38mm AW3.
Now I am wearing 40mm AW4.
I do notice the 40 is bigger than 38mm on the wrist.
But the screen is much larger, which is why I upgraded.
I passed down 38mm AW3 to my daughter.


----------



## broadwayron

I apologize if this is posted, but I can't find it... is there a pic of a 44mm with a 42mm strap?


----------



## BarracksSi

broadwayron said:


> I apologize if this is posted, but I can't find it... is there a pic of a 44mm with a 42mm strap?


Yup, in post #18, I put the strap from my 42mm S2 onto a 44mm S4.


----------



## broadwayron

BarracksSi said:


> broadwayron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize if this is posted, but I can't find it... is there a pic of a 44mm with a 42mm strap?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, in post #18, I put the strap from my 42mm S2 onto a 44mm S4.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I missed that. It was tough to see in the pics, but did you think using a 42 strap on a 44 case would bother you? I'm not full-on OCD, but I'm wondering if it would annoy me.


----------



## BarracksSi

broadwayron said:


> Thanks, I missed that. It was tough to see in the pics, but did you think using a 42 strap on a 44 case would bother you? I'm not full-on OCD, but I'm wondering if it would annoy me.


Are you sure you're asking the right question? Or do you want to know about straps made for the narrower 38/40 mm cases?

The older 42mm-sized straps fit exactly correctly into the new 44mm case's slots. You can see my white strap from my 42mm S2 fitting perfectly into the slot on the 44mm S4. The only difference is the "42" printed on the older strap.

Similarly, straps made for the old 38mm AW fit exactly correctly into the new 40mm case.

So, let's unofficially say that there are two _widths_ of straps: Narrow for 38/40mm cases, and Wide for 42/44mm cases. And, just like before, you can use a Narrow strap on a Wide watch case, or vice versa - it's wearable, and it locks securely into place - but the ends of the strap won't fit flush with the ends of the slot.

The way Apple measures the watch is from lug-to-lug, not diameter or side-to-side like other watch brands. And the way they've designed the new cases, they've made the slots the exact same width as before.


----------



## broadwayron

BarracksSi said:


> broadwayron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I missed that. It was tough to see in the pics, but did you think using a 42 strap on a 44 case would bother you? I'm not full-on OCD, but I'm wondering if it would annoy me.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you're asking the right question? Or do you want to know about straps made for the narrower 38/40 mm cases?
> 
> The older 42mm-sized straps fit exactly correctly into the new 44mm case's slots. You can see my white strap from my 42mm S2 fitting perfectly into the slot on the 44mm S4. The only difference is the "42" printed on the older strap.
> 
> Similarly, straps made for the old 38mm AW fit exactly correctly into the new 40mm case.
> 
> So, let's unofficially say that there are two _widths_ of straps: Narrow for 38/40mm cases, and Wide for 42/44mm cases. And, just like before, you can use a Narrow strap on a Wide watch case, or vice versa - it's wearable, and it locks securely into place - but the ends of the strap won't fit flush with the ends of the slot.
> 
> The way Apple measures the watch is from lug-to-lug, not diameter or side-to-side like other watch brands. And the way they've designed the new cases, they've made the slots the exact same width as before.
Click to expand...

Perfect, that's what I was looking for. When I saw your pics I didn't notice any difference in the strap fit, but I didn't know how Apple sized their straps. My AW3 is my first AW, and I didn't do any size comparisons before I bought it.
Thanks!


----------



## BarracksSi

broadwayron said:


> Perfect, that's what I was looking for. When I saw your pics I didn't notice any difference in the strap fit, but I didn't know how Apple sized their straps. My AW3 is my first AW, and I didn't do any size comparisons before I bought it.
> Thanks!


No sweat. I remember the biggest concern about a redesign was whether Apple would change the case enough to make people's strap collections incompatible. I think they planned ahead far enough to allow upsizing the case without having to change the strap "lug" slots. When they did the presentation last month and said they were making it bigger, everyone was on pins n' needles about whether the old straps would fit.


----------

